
I2C or SPI Serial Communication, which one to go with? - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/i2c-or-spi-serial-communication-which-one-go
======
ionela
Before adding serial communication to your design, let’s say adding a serial
eeprom, you should have an understanding of the different types of serial
communication that you can use. There are two main protocols to consider, SPI
protocol and I2C protocol.

